

Math.mk - GNUmake eval gone wild - adam_freidin
https://github.com/adam-f/math.make/blob/master/math.mk

======
jgrahamc
If you like that sort of thing you might like my "GNU Make Standard Library"
which provides all sorts of additional functionality all written in native GNU
Make: <http://gmsl.sourceforge.net/>.

Also there's my interactive GNU Make Debugger (all written in GNU Make
syntax): <http://gmd.sourceforge.net/>

Or even my book: "GNU Make Unleashed":
[http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/gnu-make-
unleashed/293...](http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/gnu-make-
unleashed/2937580)

------
Argorak
Sometimes, the WTFPL is the appropriate license. Fun project.

------
msgilligan
Awesome!

------
adam_freidin
I just did it because I was working on a horrifically complicated gyp/make
build system for work and I came up with enough infrastructure that I realized
I could do something like this. (for work I was computing relative and inverse
paths, among other things).

@jgrahamc I'll check out your projects. and @msgilligan, thanks for
registering just so you could upvote me =)

